# Stagecraft List is back



## ship (May 10, 2004)

As copied from the first of 81 E-Mails sent to me: (By the way, unless you want that many E-Mails sign up for the digest version thru the website link.) This list is very recommended for all to be a member of. You can be a member of more than one site, each is unique in both style and experts on it.


For info on subscribing, unsubscribing, and suspending
your list subscription, go to the Stagecraft web site at:
http://stagecraft.theprices.net/

(Click Read Comments for a copy of the email that details the list's return)


----------



## dvsDave (May 10, 2004)

Hello everyone!

As we approach 6 weeks without the Stagecraft list, more and more 
people are clammering for the return of the list. While waiting for 
Steve to have time to return, I'm doing my best to restore the list. 
You can treat this as a continuation of the very same list.


Since I don't have access to the complete subscriber lists, I can't 
properly set your subscription to "digest" or "inactive" -- everyone is 
in "single message" mode. If you want to receive DIGEST mode instead, 
please send a blank message to:
[email protected]

If you don't want to receive the Stagecraft list at all any more, 
please send a blank message to:
[email protected]
(the old style "[email protected]" will also 
work)

I've collected what I can of the subscriber list. The first batch (all 
of you) consists of people who have posted during the one month prior 
to the outage, people who have contacted me directly (either regarding 
the list or member pages). I've removed anyone who unsubscribed using 
the web site during that time.

Please let others you are in contact with know the list is returning. 
You can direct them to the usual web site for instructions:
<http://stagecraft.theprices.net/>

Note that the list is coming to you from a new domain. Please send your 
posts to:
[email protected]


Here is a summary of the list server commands for your reference:

To unsubscribe, send any message to: <[email protected]>

To subscribe in or switch to the SINGLE MESSAGE mode,
send any message to <[email protected]>
(every message sent to the mailing list is sent to you separately)

To subscribe in or switch to the DIGEST mode,
send any message to <[email protected]>
(a single email containing all mailing list messages is sent out
once a day, or sooner when a large number of messages have been
received)

To subscribe in or switch to the INACTIVE mode,
send any message to <[email protected]>
(this allows you to have an email address subscribed and post to the
list without recieving mailing list messages at that address.
Recommended for people who want to send to the list using
different addresses, but only receive the list once.)


Please contact me if you have any questions or concerns.

Thanks,

Noah

-- 
| Noah Price | http://stagecraft.theprices.net/ |
| Stagecraft Mailing List | Web issues: [email protected] |
| Web site administrator | Personal: [email protected] |


----------

